# hail stone hole in body work



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

just back from a 3 week tour of germany(fantastic) we had 2 major storms! !
one of which punched a small surface hole on the rear GRP moulding just above the number plate on our autotrail cheyenne m/home.can this be filled in or do we need a body shop repairer?
dave(digbywolf)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Balls*

Oh Balls!

Is that not a real pain.

Few years back I borrowed my BIL our SpaceWagon Car and he followed us to the south of France in our brand new BMW.

On the way back in Burgundy, we had a massive hailstorm. The giant grélon were the size of golf balls, realy. Still have the picture of them.

Both the cars looked like those old copper fire hoods that people used to have over their gas fires or those old copper beaten pub tables.

The damage was £9,000 and everyone said, sucking air inbetween their teeth... "insurance won't pay for that "ACT OF GOD""

They did thankfully.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This sounds like a job for a bit of filler and a 'G B' sticker on top.  

tony


----------

